# 8163 Charging system help



## Trailhead4x4

any body have a manual or wiring diagram for the charging system on a 8163? Mine is not charging the battery anymore, I don't really know where to start the trouble shooting process.


----------



## Richard-tx

Start by inspecting the regulator and connector for corrosion. If the terminals are corroded a cleaning should restore the charging system. Cleaning badly corroded terminals is time consuming. If the terminals are corroded bad enough, then replace the regulator.

Check that +12 volt DC is at the output of the regulator with the ignition "ON". In it is missing then you may have a bad ignition switch or wiring.

Measure the AC voltage at the input to the regulator/rectifier with the tractor running at WOT. If less than 24 volts AC at WOT then the stator or wiring to the stator is bad.

If all checks OK, then the regulator is bad. Some sources for regulators are dbelectrical.com and Pats (psep.biz)

The manual for your tractor is at http://oldgravelys.net/pdf/8000_Series_Serv_Man_0385.pdf


----------



## Trailhead4x4

Thanks for the link to the manual, unfortunately there is no information on the charging system there. I'll have to do a little more hunting to find the parts you mentioned, I have no idea where that are or what they look like.


----------



## smoothracing

Jacksmallengine you can get what you need


----------



## Richard-tx

Sorry.

What you need is the engine manual.

I am assuming that what you have is an B43 Onan engine (8163T).

Here is a copy of the parts manual
http://rich.homeunix.com:443/gravely/engines/onan/Onan_B43M-GA016_Parts_Manual_19881100.pdf

Service manual
http://rich.homeunix.com:443/gravely/engines/onan/B43E-service-965-0757.pdf

The regulator can be located one of two places.

1 - behind the dash
2 - on the engine

If it is behind the dash it should look something like this:










It may look similar but smaller if mounted on the engine and should be near the left bottom corner of the engine.

If you have a Briggs single cylinder engine (8163B or G) then I have no idea where it is.


----------



## Mickey

The GP service manual I have says the Onan model number S/B a CCKA. According to the pics, the VR looks a lot different than what Richard posted.

I do recognize the VF Richard posted and it was what my old Bolen's used. My JD 318 with an Onan used a VR that looked a lot different. It was also mounted on the fan shroud down somewhat low. The shroud had a hole in it to accommodate the VR.

As Richard indicated, the easiest way to check out the VR is to hook a multimeter to the 2 A.C. connections and with the motor running you should see a voltage on these 2 terminals. Additionally you should see a voltage between the D.C. terminal and ground. You do need the engine running fast enough so the output is greater than the battery voltage.

I had the VR go out on the original VR and the replacement looked different and was a different size. With a little work to the shroud was able to get the new VR mounted.

Here is a typ wiring diagram for the Gravely model you have.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Richard-tx

If it is a CCKA then here is the service and parts manuals.


http://oldgravelys.net/pdf/Onan_CCKA_OM_SM_PC_19791200.pdf

What Gravely did and some owner as well is to relocate the regulator away from the engine. Simply run the two AC/Stator leads up to the dash and mount the regulator there. There will be less vibration and heat there.


----------



## Richard-tx

Regardless of where the regulator is mounted, it is basically a small chunk of aluminum with 3 wires connected to it. That is it.


----------



## Trailhead4x4

thanks for the help everyone! So I have narrowed down the issue to a lack of 12v feed to the regulator. I tested for continuity to the ignition switch, good there, no 12v signal coming out of the ignition switch to the regulator. So I guess I need to get a new ignition switch. Can I provide a 12v signal to the regulator temporarily to check the system operation, or will that potentially harm something?


----------



## Richard-tx

A bad ignition switch is common. Just wait for the switch.


----------



## Trailhead4x4

so I couldn't resist and ran a jumper from B+ to the ignition switch terminal that feeds the regulator. Charges perfectly 13.8V, I am now on the hunt for a new switch.


----------



## Richard-tx

Stens 430-249 is likely what you want. It crosses over to:


ARIENS 03115200
GRAVELY 019223
JACOBSEN 129746
JACOBSEN 129846
JOHN DEERE AM103286
JOHN DEERE AM32318
NATIONAL 1A808B
TORO 12-8140

It has the following pin out:










As the diagram shows it is for a coil ignition (no "M" terminal)

Some of the tractors that use this one are:
5000 series tractor with a Kohler coil ignition
24G
8199KT
8179KT
Pro16
Pro8
All Onan engines from the 800s and up unless you have one with electronic ignition (fairly rare)

Terminal letters are decoded as follows:

B - Battery
A - Accessory
R - Regulator
S - Starter Solenoid
M - Magneto
I - Ignition


----------



## Trailhead4x4

Yep, that's what I have concluded as well. I doubt any of the local mower shops around here are open on "black Friday" not exactly the xmas list type shopping there.


----------



## Richard-tx

The tractor has gone this long without a good switch so a few more days won't matter.

You might have issues finding the correct switch locally. If so, I would assess the tractor and see what else it needs and then call in or email a order to Richard's (gravelyparts.com). Mower blades? Wheels for the mower deck? Fuel filters? Plugs? They ship promptly and they do discount their Gravely parts.


----------



## Trailhead4x4

Yes, I think I used it all last season (this tractor really only does snow blower duty) without it charging so with a good charge on the battery in will be ok for a while. I'll have a look at gravelyparts.com and see if there is anything else I need. Maybe if they have new skid feet for the blower I'll get some of those, mine are starting to wear a little thin.


----------



## Trailhead4x4

The Stens 430-249 worked perfectly, thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## IDOXLR8

*Ignition Wire Problems*

I have a (1970) Gravely Convertable 10 with a Kohler K-241 engine, breakless ignition, 10 amp charging system and need to correctly install the wire harness. The ignition pig tail has been replaced and not correctly. If I had a picture or diagiam showing the ignition switch and the location of the I,R,B,S,G (the G terminal is grounded to the switch housing). The 4 wires going to the switch wire colors are red, white, orange, black w/s. Thanks, AL.


----------



## Richard-tx

The ignition switch nomenclature is as follows:

M - Magneto
I - Ignition
A - Accessory
G - Ground
R - Regulator
S - Starter Solenoid
B - Battery

There are two types of ignition switches. One for a magneto and the other for a coil ignition. I have included the designations for both types.


----------

